# Vote on New Slogan



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is the list of slogans to cap off our season under LB. Please vote!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Quills I picked your slogan, it is right to the point.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Now Hiring. Head Coach Needed, 2007-2008


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Now Hiring. Head Coach Needed, 2007-2008


ROFL. Sad but prob true.

Buts lets enjoy it while it last!!! 

:djparty:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i dont like the idea of voting cause then people from other boards will walk in and vote for the most negative one possible....tons of moronic laker fans have been showing up lately


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I understand your point but its going ok right now


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yep my last post was just a joke. I would have hired brown. I'm not hatin just clownin


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i wasnt mad at you at all....just in general. n yeah, its fine, i retract my statement


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> i dont like the idea of voting cause then people from other boards will walk in and vote for the most negative one possible....tons of moronic laker fans have been showing up lately


Penny for this particular poll we can see who voted for what slogan. So if the haters come in we will know about it, and can make the adjustments if needed.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Penny for this particular poll we can see who voted for what slogan. So if the haters come in we will know about it, and can make the adjustments if needed.


Yes, if you have a problem with that, just PM me and I can edit the poll results :biggrin:


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

What No "Cheescake Factory" Boy i am depressed .


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

how about...


"The Mo' money we come across, the Mo' crappy players we sign"



its a joke dont hate me :biggrin:


----------



## Thebiggestknicksfan (Aug 16, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> how about...
> 
> 
> "The Mo' money we come across, the Mo' crappy players we sign"
> ...



See that didn't take long.

Anyway, how about an option to just leave it the way it was.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

The Mecca Of Basketball is the best option because that is what New York is.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

The Mecca Of Basketball is the best because it truely describes New York accurately


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> The Mecca Of Basketball is the best because it truely describes New York accurately


thats why i choose it.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I know we already have our Choices but what about a Option


Stay away you Worthless Small Town Hick unless you're taken out my Garbage or Doing my taxes How would you like to wash my Dishes huh ?


wakka wakka


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

Be real , perfect slogan for NYK is *One Ball One Dream*

Keep It REAL guys Keep It REAL.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

we are Keeping it Real we Are the Mecca of Basketball


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey What about "the cascious clay of Sports"


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

"Rebuilding is Not an Option"


----------

